# Convertidor A/D para aplicaciones audio



## chriselba (Oct 13, 2008)

Hola, estoy trabajando para hacer un procesador digital para aplicaciones de audio, por lo que necesitaria un conversor A/D y por supuesto uno D/A. Según me han dicho para obtener calidad de audio hay que utilizar convertidores que trabajen en una velocidad de muestreo de 44,1kHz, por aquello del criterio de Nyquist. He estado buscando, pero los convertidores con menor velocidad de muestreo que he encontrado son de 96kHz, pero quizas tengan excesiva velocidad. ¿Alguién sabe si existe algun modelo comercial que trabaje a 44,1kHz?


Gracias


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 13, 2008)

> ...Según me han dicho para obtener calidad de audio hay que utilizar convertidores que trabajen en una velocidad de muestreo de 44,1kHz, por aquello del criterio de Nyquist.


Quien te dijo eso no entiende el criterio de Nyquist.
44.1kHz es la *frecuencia minima de muestreo* para una señal cuyo espectro llega hasta 20kHz (tiene un margen del 10%).

Digitalizar audio a 44.1 kHz con calidad implica tener unos filtros antialias muy bien hechos y criticos, al punto que es mucho mas conveniente trabajar a frecuencias de muestreo mayores (como 96kHz).  Si se quiere, al archivo final se le puede hacer una decimacion.




> He estado buscando, pero los convertidores con menor velocidad de muestreo que he encontrado son de 96kHz, pero quizas tengan excesiva velocidad. ¿Alguién sabe si existe algun modelo comercial que trabaje a 44,1kHz?


? Normalmente la frecuencia de muestreo se fija donde se te la gana. Lo que especifica el fabricante es la *maxima frecuencia de muestreo* o el tiempo de adquisicion+el tiempo de conversion (de ahi sacas la fmax)

Por otro lado, los conversores son *solo una parte* del sistema, si te pones a copiar circuitos a ciegas dificilmente eso funcione bien --> mejor comprate una buena placa de sonido.


----------



## chriselba (Oct 16, 2008)

Gracias por la contesta Eduardo. Pero , por ejemplo, en el caso que tuviera este convertidor A/D que puede llegar a trabajar a una velocidad máxima de muestreo de 96kHz, ¿¿yo puedo hacer que trabaje el convertidor a una frecuencia de 44,1kHz o una de 48kHz?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 16, 2008)

! Correcto ¡

El valor de 96Kz es el máximo, de hay para abajo casi cualquier cosa.

96KZ y ¿ Cuantos bits de resolución ?


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Oct 16, 2008)

Yo opino que mas bien se tenga una maxima resolucion en bits en vez de la frecuencia de muestreo alta porque no tiene sentido representar señales que el oido humano no puede captar pero igual convertidores de 96khz estan bien y depende la aplicacion,mejor invertir en filtros antialiasing y oversamplificadorng


----------



## chriselba (Oct 17, 2008)

Serian 16 bits de resolucion


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Oct 17, 2008)

para que aplicacion es tu muestreo? quieres grabar un disco por ejemplo? si es para un disco lo mejor es tener los tracks en 24 o 32 bits a 44.1khz y luego en la mezcla final hacer downsamplificadorng para grabar en un disco de audio(16 bits 44,1khz) aunque trabajar en 16bits desde un principio es aceptable pero recomiendo usar 24bits o mas.


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 18, 2008)

FELIBAR12 dijo:
			
		

> Yo opino que mas bien se tenga una maxima resolucion en bits en vez de la frecuencia de muestreo alta porque no tiene sentido representar señales que el oido humano no puede captar pero igual convertidores de 96khz estan bien y depende la aplicacion,mejor invertir en filtros antialiasing y oversamplificadorng


La mayor frecuencia de muestreo no se hace para "representar señales que el oido humano no puede captar", se hace para eliminar los problemas del filtro antialias.

No se trata de 'invertir'... Ese filtro antialias 'deberia' tener respuesta plana, ser lineal en fase hasta 20kHz y tener una atenuacion de 98db (para 16bit) a 22.05kHz --> irrealizable en terminos practicos porque resulta de un orden altisimo.

Para palpar este problema no hace falta ser un experto en filtros y mucho menos calcularlo a mano (que es un trabajo muuu pesado), por suerte hay software disponible donde uno elige los parametros principales y te devuelve el circuito con su diagrama de Bode.
Basta usar por ejemplo un programa como el FilerLab o el FilterPro (freewares) y tratar de diseñar el filtro con el maximo orden que toleran (8 el FilterLab y 10 el FilterPro) y ver lo lejos que se esta de las especificaciones cuando se muestrea a 44.1kHz.


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Oct 18, 2008)

totalmente de acuerdo pero en mi caso me parece un desperdicio(no se para los demas) usar 96khz cuando con 44,1khz (porque  hasta ahi ya se cubre todo el rango de 20 a 20khz oido humano) y la maxima resolucion en bits me ofrece resultados excelentes, ademas de desperdicio hablando en terminos de un ordenador equivale a demandar mas  invertir en mas procesamiento, memoria y discos mejores y no solo eso ,les cuento que he tenido problemas al realizar mezcla final a  esas tasas tan altas.
personalmente no siento una diferencia significativa de calidad de 44.1khz a 96khz, de 44.1khz para abajo si!
por eso reteraba  el manejo de mas cantidad de bits para que nuestro "control de volumen" tenga mas resolucion y por lo tanto mas preciso y sensible.


----------



## juanjo1786 (Abr 7, 2009)

¿Que sucede cuando incrementa la frecuencia de muestreo?
El efecto "Alias" se reduce. 
Lo cual representa una mejor recuperación de la señal, (Aunque siempre con algo de retraso, por obvias razones).


----------

